# doctor appointment did not go well



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Hi my doctor appointment did not go well at all.

I tried to explain that I may need T3 medication and that a trial period of T3 is worth considering. The doctor asked me why I thought that and I explained that my lab results show my T3 is low in range at 4, normal range 3.9-6.7 when on the levothyroxine. She asked me what my symptoms are and I said that I still felt fatigued, my muscles ache and I was still depressed and anxious. She said my results are fine and she wanted me to discuss my symptoms in more detail with another doctor and she now thinks I have mental health problems.

The appointment I feel did not go well at all.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If you're in the early stages of thyroid disease, particularly autoimmune variety, you could have fluctuating results for a while.

BTW: Either there's a typo or there was a misunderstanding regarding your June 2013 TSH result of 30. That would make you hypothyroid, not hyperthyroid. [It's in reverse.]

When exactly did you start medication? Before the March 2014 test or???

Many of us have to switch physicians until we find a collaborative relationship.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

CA-Lynn said:


> If you're in the early stages of thyroid disease, particularly autoimmune variety, you could have fluctuating results for a while.
> 
> BTW: Either there's a typo or there was a misunderstanding regarding your June 2013 TSH result of 30. That would make you hypothyroid, not hyperthyroid. [It's in reverse.]
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying, I started my medication after the March 2014 test.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah we're in the same boat! Keep trying to be optimized. I believe anxiety/stress/depression come with the disease, but I'm quick to stomp out any word of mental disorder as a primary diagnosis for me.

My thought on Anxiety:

Its only a disorder if its related to how you think. If you aren't always thinking anxious thoughts and you have constant physical symptoms than it cant be anxiety. Yes you can feel stressed physically, but if there isnt considerable mind chatter going on than you really don't qualify for anxiety.

A lot of mental disorders have a primary mental component and require you to be thinking something. In your case it sounds like your doc is judging you because you brought up something medical and maybe used some technical jargon. I assume some docs think this is a sign of mental concern, its like they think "My patient went and research all of this stuff, they must be obsessed or have some mental case. Their labs are normal." <- thats when you know they're a moron, those type of people who aren't very scientific.

On the other hand, its good they focused on your symptoms... Labs are a nice tool, but with most medicine its very symptomatic and pathologically based.

I like to admit to my doctors that I'm stressed and feel anxious when I'm sick and my symptoms are bad. I make myself clear that my symptoms come first.

Good luck!


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Just wondering if changing doctors would be a good idea?


----------



## Rach33 (Jun 24, 2014)

I've switched so many doctors. You gotta start thinking of yourself as an employer and them as employees. Take charge of your health.
After years of symptoms and every doctor saying my thyroid labs were normal despite my symptoms I found a doctor that actually listened to me and prescribed me Armour thyroid. Sadly 6 weeks later he received my new labs and freaked when he saw my suppressed TSH. He told me to get off of Armour because I was now hyper even though I told him I still had hypo symptoms. I continued to take the lowest dose until I found a new doctor. I called pretty much all the in-network internal medicine doctors with our insurance. I asked the receptionist the same questions "does this doctor prescribe Armour? If so, do they understand that Armour suppresses TSH?" The other was " does this doctor go by labs only or both to make his diagnoses?" Out of all the ones I called I found about 5 but I only went to 3. The first one she also freaked when she saw my last TSH and said I was getting my heart palpitations from the med, I asked her to explain if that was so then how was it that the med decreased the palpitations that I had had all my life? She had no explanation. The second one bombed as well but the last one has been a winner, I'm hoping he doesn't retire anytime soon. 
All this to say, I know (as well as everyone here) what you're going through. I know it's very stressful and frustrating to deal with ignorant doctors. It's not in your head and you will find a good doctor. Hang in there. ((Hugs))


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Rach33 said:


> I've switched so many doctors. You gotta start thinking of yourself as an employer and them as employees. Take charge of your health.
> After years of symptoms and every doctor saying my thyroid labs were normal despite my symptoms I found a doctor that actually listened to me and prescribed me Armour thyroid. Sadly 6 weeks later he received my new labs and freaked when he saw my suppressed TSH. He told me to get off of Armour because I was now hyper even though I told him I still had hypo symptoms. I continued to take the lowest dose until I found a new doctor. I called pretty much all the in-network internal medicine doctors with our insurance. I asked the receptionist the same questions "does this doctor prescribe Armour? If so, do they understand that Armour suppresses TSH?" The other was " does this doctor go by labs only or both to make his diagnoses?" Out of all the ones I called I found about 5 but I only went to 3. The first one she also freaked when she saw my last TSH and said I was getting my heart palpitations from the med, I asked her to explain if that was so then how was it that the med decreased the palpitations that I had had all my life? She had no explanation. The second one bombed as well but the last one has been a winner, I'm hoping he doesn't retire anytime soon.
> All this to say, I know (as well as everyone here) what you're going through. I know it's very stressful and frustrating to deal with ignorant doctors. It's not in your head and you will find a good doctor. Hang in there. ((Hugs))


Thanks for sharing your experience with me. Hugs back to you.  I went to one doctor practice and asked the receptionist if the doctors were knowledgeable with thyroid disease. She said the best way to find out was to register with them. A few weeks later the practice was demolished and moved somewhere else. So I moved to another practice, the one I am with now, which seemed ideal as it was round the corner from where I live. I hadn't been there long, only 2 months so for me to not be happy with them 2 months in can't be good! I have one in mind that my friend who is also hypothyroid uses so I will try that one tomorrow.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

I agree; your appt. did not go well. You would think she would have at least "run" your FREE T3; ya' know?

Sending hugs,


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Andros said:


> Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
> http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Well... She was a locum doctor, I didn't know she was one before the appointment. Testing the free T3 is probably something locum doctors don't do.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear your appointment didn't go well. I think we've all run into these doctors. In fact, they abound in the current medical system that pushes quantity over quality. You want a doc who is a good listener, is willing to investigate things with an open mind, and is okay with trying new approaches. Anything less and you are likely spinning your wheels.

It floors me that doctors are often willing to dismiss the multitude of physical signs & symptoms that thyroid patients bring to the table. Being anxious or depressed does not cause hair loss, brittle nails, cracked skin, vision problems, poor reflexes, joint stiffness, constipation or diarrhea, low body temps, etc.

As you know, the key is optimizing your hormone levels. Not only that, but also looking at any other conditions that could be hampering your recovery. That might be adrenals/cortisol, sex hormones, sleep apnea, low vitamin & mineral levels, poor nutrition, GI & liver health, diabetes, allergies, and the list goes on.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

My experience, having fired several doctors over the decades, is that the TRULY good ones have tons of experience with the disease AND know how to listen to the patient AND are confident in their skills so that they can basically treat intuitively and not solely by blood test results.

I believe that those who go solely by the test results do so because they have not yet developed the skills to see the whole picture and feel confident in thinking outside the box.

Hey, you gotta' kiss a lotta' frogs before you find a prince.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> Hey, you gotta' kiss a lotta' frogs before you find a prince.


 :anim_63:


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Thankyou for your replies, what would warrant a blood test date for thyroid being moved to a sooner date? I have been experiencing near blackouts and still feel tired. Muscles are aching a lot too. The doctor thinks I am taking too much Levothyroxine because I have not felt well yesterday. She didn't ask me what my symptoms are, just told me to reduce my dose. I have had stomach cramps from Wednesday up until Friday morning with trapped wind but this has now calmed down.

The doctor will not retest thyroid function until September but if I feel I am not getting any better with the above symptoms surely it is enough to have my test moved to an earlier one...or not?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Azureblue said:


> Thankyou for your replies, what would warrant a blood test date for thyroid being moved to a sooner date?


You not feeling well, for one thing. There is no rule that says you have to wait three months to re-test thyroid hormones or antibodies, especially if you are having difficulty in the meantime. Since you are taking levothyroxine (T4), the half-life is measured in weeks. The usual approach is to run more tests 6-8 weeks after a change in dosage to see where you stand. Waiting 12 weeks (3 months) isn't necessary.

Without running labs, it's hard to say whether you need an increase in medication or a decrease, or if something else is going on. Having near blackouts is not fun -- I can relate. In fact, some of my first symptoms of Hashi's was awful nausea, fatigue, and feeling light-headed like I was going to pass out.

So this could be related to medication dosage, or it could be from your body adjusting to treatment, a reaction to the ingredients in the medication, or possibly from antibodies getting stirred up. Or all four.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

bigfoot said:


> You not feeling well, for one thing. There is no rule that says you have to wait three months to re-test thyroid hormones or antibodies, especially if you are having difficulty in the meantime. Since you are taking levothyroxine (T4), the half-life is measured in weeks. The usual approach is to run more tests 6-8 weeks after a change in dosage to see where you stand. Waiting 12 weeks (3 months) isn't necessary.
> 
> Without running labs, it's hard to say whether you need an increase in medication or a decrease, or if something else is going on. Having near blackouts is not fun -- I can relate. In fact, some of my first symptoms of Hashi's was awful nausea, fatigue, and feeling light-headed like I was going to pass out.
> 
> So this could be related to medication dosage, or it could be from your body adjusting to treatment, a reaction to the ingredients in the medication, or possibly from antibodies getting stirred up. Or all four.


I thought that it seemed a long time to wait for a blood test. The doctor I spoke to on Friday said I was taking too much levothyroxine but she didn't even ask me what my symptoms were, just assumed that since I was feeling unwell it was because I had been doubling my dose on occasion just to make sure I make up for any missed doses. So if I decide to call the doctor on Monday, for example, could i
request a blood test to be done sooner? And how much sooner? Or would the doctor need to know about this? Just don't want it all to seem like I'm going behind their backs. Ah, I don't think the doctors I see run autoimmune profiles either.


----------



## Christine Jane (Jun 3, 2014)

My doctor is an absolute legend. I may have just got lucky? However, I also attribute it to her background. She is Indian, and the prevalence of thyroid disease in India means she has a lot of experience dealing with this, even though she is just a gP, and not an endo. I'm not sure how the health care system works where you are compared to how it is here in Australia...we have really good access to primary care. It might be worthwhile seeing if any general practitioners near you come from a background that will have given them absolutely sound clinical skills in managing thyroid disease?


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Christine Jane said:


> My doctor is an absolute legend. I may have just got lucky? However, I also attribute it to her background. She is Indian, and the prevalence of thyroid disease in India means she has a lot of experience dealing with this, even though she is just a gP, and not an endo. I'm not sure how the health care system works where you are compared to how it is here in Australia...we have really good access to primary care. It might be worthwhile seeing if any general practitioners near you come from a background that will have given them absolutely sound clinical skills in managing thyroid disease?


Thanks for reply, I don't know how to go about doing that because I went to one practice and asked if any specialise in thyroid disease. The answer I got was "I don't know you'll have to register and speak with a doctor." At the time it sounded just a bit too long winded, to go through with registering, wait for that to go through in 48 hours and get an appointment in something like 3 weeks time.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Is the doctor the best person to go to for nutrition related stuff? I don't think I've been doing myself any favors with the way I have been eating...I have visions of being force-fed or given anti-depressants.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Azureblue said:


> Is the doctor the best person to go to for nutrition related stuff? I don't think I've been doing myself any favors with the way I have been eating...I have visions of being force-fed or given anti-depressants.


Honestly, a naturopath is probably the best bet. I'd say a nutritionist might be worth a try, too, depending on how open-minded and up to speed on current info they are. Like a lot of things, nutrition information is outdated and driven by food manufacturers, lobbyists, government research grants, and so on. Basically, follow the money trail. For decades we have been told that eating fat is bad for us, and to go ahead and eat lots of carbs. Lo and behold, that was originally based on shoddy research (at best) conducted by a handful of individuals. Healthy fats are actually great for you, help boost your good cholesterol (which is the precursor to many hormones), provide you with protein, nutrients, etc. If you really want to dive deep into this stuff, research the "paleo" way of eating.

Western medicine is not really focused on addressing the root causes of issues, but rather in masking and covering up symptoms with drugs. That being said, I don't think a doctor is going to give you psychotropic drugs because your personal nutrition is lacking. Well, short of maybe having an eating disorder. (And if that's the case, you want to deal with it head-on.)

Nobody is going to force you to change how you eat. I hate to sound like a motivational speaker here, but *you* have to want to change it and make the improvements yourself.  I can tell you from personal experience that I feel much, much better eating a healthier diet (really is a lifestyle change, not a "diet"). Compared to how I used to eat a decade ago, this is nearly a total 180 degree reversal. I might have been dragged along kicking and screaming at points, but in the end the results were worth it.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Azureblue said:


> I thought that it seemed a long time to wait for a blood test. The doctor I spoke to on Friday said I was taking too much levothyroxine but she didn't even ask me what my symptoms were, just assumed that since I was feeling unwell it was because I had been doubling my dose on occasion just to make sure I make up for any missed doses. So if I decide to call the doctor on Monday, for example, could i
> request a blood test to be done sooner? And how much sooner? Or would the doctor need to know about this? Just don't want it all to seem like I'm going behind their backs. Ah, I don't think the doctors I see run autoimmune profiles either.


Well, without knowing what your symptoms are, and without having current labs, how can they be certain that you are over-medicated? It sounds to me like they are assuming you are over-medicated because the last change to your situation was to increase to 100 mcg of levothyroxine. I only see a Free T3 lab from June listed in your signature line. And if they haven't run some of the other antibody tests (Thyroglobulin Antibodies & Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin), how are they certain that you have Hashi's?

You mentioned that you have been doubling your dose at times. The key with this stuff is to be consistent. Remember to take your thyroid meds at the same time each day (can be in morning, can be at night), a half-hour before eating or 3-4 hours after eating (so on an empty stomach), and take them away from any other drugs & supplements if you can help it (especially calcium and iron).


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

[quote name="bigfoot" post="9at's the case, you want to deal with it head-on.)

Thank you for reply, I will only consider a nutritionist if I can either afford to see one or that the nhs can refer me to one. I have an appointment with my doctor Friday so I have no idea what they're going to say. Thanks for recommending the healthy fats etc, only problem is I have difficulties swallowing which I am convinced are in my head.

sorry, tablet is misbehaving. Hence my reply ending up halfway through your one.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

bigfoot said:


> Well, without knowing what your symptoms are, and without having current labs, how can they be certain that you are over-medicated? It sounds to me like they are assuming you are over-medicated because the last change to your situation was to increase to 100 mcg of levothyroxine. I only see a Free T3 lab from June listed in your signature line. And if they haven't run some of the other antibody tests (Thyroglobulin Antibodies & Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin), how are they certain that you have Hashi's?
> 
> You mentioned that you have been doubling your dose at times. The key with this stuff is to be consistent. Remember to take your thyroid meds at the same time each day (can be in morning, can be at night), a half-hour before eating or 3-4 hours after eating (so on an empty stomach), and take them away from any other drugs & supplements if you can help it (especially calcium and iron).


Thank you for reply, sorry my FT4 had not been included, that is at 15, normal range 12-22. My last doctor surgery did run antibody tests and they were positive.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Azureblue said:


> [quote name="bigfoot" post="9at's the case, you want to deal with it head-on.)
> 
> Thank you for reply, I will only consider a nutritionist if I can either afford to see one or that the nhs can refer me to one. I have an appointment with my doctor Friday so I have no idea what they're going to say. Thanks for recommending the healthy fats etc, only problem is I have difficulties swallowing which I am convinced are in my head.
> 
> sorry, tablet is misbehaving. Hence my reply ending up halfway through your one.


Trouble swallowing could be due to swelling or a goiter -- these are physical signs that docs can quantify. I don't know if they've done an ultrasound or sent you to an ENT doc yet, but maybe that would be the next approach.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

bigfoot said:


> Trouble swallowing could be due to swelling or a goiter -- these are physical signs that docs can quantify. I don't know if they've done an ultrasound or sent you to an ENT doc yet, but maybe that would be the next approach.


Sorry, forgot to mention that. Ultrasound last year (of thyroid) was enlarged, ultrasound this year negative. MRI done last year on the whole normal but I had enlarged tonsils. Apparently to the doctor that was a normal finding. I've researched into acid reflux, dysfunctional LES and hypothyroidism, seems to be a connection with how hypothyroidism can cause the LES to not work properly and thus send stomach juices up into the esophagus...probably a long shot and I am quite possibly self-diagnosing too, but...something the doctor might know something about?

Something the endocrinologist mentioned in her letter to me - she now wants me to consider contraception even though I am not sexually active.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

Azureblue said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention that. Ultrasound last year (of thyroid) was enlarged, ultrasound this year negative. MRI done last year on the whole normal but I had enlarged tonsils. Apparently to the doctor that was a normal finding. I've researched into acid reflux, dysfunctional LES and hypothyroidism, seems to be a connection with how hypothyroidism can cause the LES to not work properly and thus send stomach juices up into the esophagus...probably a long shot and I am quite possibly self-diagnosing too, but...something the doctor might know something about?
> 
> Something the endocrinologist mentioned in her letter to me - she now wants me to consider contraception even though I am not sexually active.


Regarding the acid reflux.....I have suffered with it for years.....like, about 25 years.....I was on daily OTC meds for it, per the doc's recommendation. I started going gluten-light (not completely gluten free), and mine all but cleared up! Now I only have about one episode a month, as long as I watch my gluten intake. What is your diet like? You may want to consider backing off on the gluten and see if that helps with the reflux.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Ever notice when you Google the terms "GERD" and "gluten" that no credible medical references show up?


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Dolly said:


> Regarding the acid reflux.....I have suffered with it for years.....like, about 25 years.....I was on daily OTC meds for it, per the doc's recommendation. I started going gluten-light (not completely gluten free), and mine all but cleared up! Now I only have about one episode a month, as long as I watch my gluten intake. What is your diet like? You may want to consider backing off on the gluten and see if that helps with the reflux.


Hi there, this is what my diet is like on a typical day:

Morning (9am-10am, depending on the time I wake up) - Yogurt and a cup of tea with milk

Afternoon (12 midday-1pm, depending on when I woke up and if I am hungry) - usually nothing or something with sugar in it to get my energy levels up

Evening (6pm-7pm) - Spicy curry with rice/pasta/Chinese takeaway/other takeaway such as fish and chips or southern fried chicken. Drink I have with that is cola or fruit juice.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

CA-Lynn said:


> Ever notice when you Google the terms "GERD" and "gluten" that no credible medical references show up?


Yeah, it makes you wonder....I stumbled upon it purely by accident! I wasn't going that direction to help my GERD.....I was hoping it would help with weight loss, etc. I was SHOCKED when it helped!!



Azureblue said:


> Hi there, this is what my diet is like on a typical day:
> 
> Morning (9am-10am, depending on the time I wake up) - Yogurt and a cup of tea with milk
> 
> ...


Maybe something in the evening is causing an issue.....Fish and chips or southern fried chicken probably equals wheat flour which equals gluten


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I'm no dietician, but your nutrition could probably use a little adjustment. In fact, based on how and what you are eating, I'd be really concerned about blood sugar issues, not just acid reflux.

Food is fuel for your body. Just like a car won't run on fumes, neither will you. Breakfast is a very important meal, as are the rest. And if you aren't interested in eating a full meal, eating small meals and snacks throughout the day can help. Some actually suggest that this method is better than eating larger, less frequent meals.

Fried foods and soda pop every day is not exactly a winning combination for the long haul. Not only that, but you are basically skipping meals. Another no-no.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

bigfoot said:


> I'm no dietician, but your nutrition could probably use a little adjustment. In fact, based on how and what you are eating, I'd be really concerned about blood sugar issues, not just acid reflux.
> 
> Food is fuel for your body. Just like a car won't run on fumes, neither will you. Breakfast is a very important meal, as are the rest. And if you aren't interested in eating a full meal, eating small meals and snacks throughout the day can help. Some actually suggest that this method is better than eating larger, less frequent meals.
> 
> Fried foods and soda pop every day is not exactly a winning combination for the long haul. Not only that, but you are basically skipping meals. Another no-no.


This is usually how I eat....small frequent meals, lots of fresh fruits and veggies.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Dolly said:


> Yeah, it makes you wonder....I stumbled upon it purely by accident! I wasn't going that direction to help my GERD.....I was hoping it would help with weight loss, etc. I was SHOCKED when it helped!!
> 
> Maybe something in the evening is causing an issue.....Fish and chips or southern fried chicken probably equals wheat flour which equals gluten


I ate pasta on Monday night and I developed a lot of gas and bloating. If I eat a yogurt in the mornings that makes me bloated and gives me a bit of a stomach ache. Then if I eat something like a biscuit that seems to go right through me and I get the urge to go to the toilet, but I am mainly constipated. (not straining to go although that can happen but I get rabbit pellets).

So going gluten free is a good idea? A celiac screen was done and it was negative but from reading articles online it is not exactly 100% accurate, have I gotten that right? I do think I am celiac (jumping the gun possibly by saying this) because after I eat wheat containing products I get a white scaly rash on the sides of my fingers and this can develop into red blisters. I thought that was a sign of celiac...


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

bigfoot said:


> I'm no dietician, but your nutrition could probably use a little adjustment. In fact, based on how and what you are eating, I'd be really concerned about blood sugar issues, not just acid reflux.
> 
> Food is fuel for your body. Just like a car won't run on fumes, neither will you. Breakfast is a very important meal, as are the rest. And if you aren't interested in eating a full meal, eating small meals and snacks throughout the day can help. Some actually suggest that this method is better than eating larger, less frequent meals.
> 
> Fried foods and soda pop every day is not exactly a winning combination for the long haul. Not only that, but you are basically skipping meals. Another no-no.


Ok, thanks for this. I have developed very bad cravings for unhealthy food, I think I have lost my way with everything to be honest, especially since I am getting thrown from pillar to post doctor-wise. Doctor told me I am not intolerant to anything but she didn't even ask me what my symptoms were when she called me, and didn't even suggest I try an elimination diet. She just said "well no wonder you don't feel well, you're doubling your dose and that is very dangerous, take it as you were meant to, please." I said "...ok..." but I didn't sound sure and I was trying to project to her that I wasn't sure so that she could take the hint that I have doubts.

Re about the blood sugar, levels have always come back normal mid-range but I hadn't fasted. Doctors did not tell me to fast for blood sugar blood tests but then again I wasn't even told my blood sugar was going to be done, so probably a waste of time.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

It's a good idea to always fast for 8-12 hours before a blood test, unless instructed otherwise.

Never, never, never self-dose.

Diet is not going to have an impact on this disease so why on earth would any reputable physician bother telling you to try an elimination diet? This business about going gluten free is a futile attempt for the infinite majority of patients.

About your glucose blood tests.....as long as it's in the normal range it's perfectly fine.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Azureblue said:


> She just said "well no wonder you don't feel well, you're doubling your dose and that is very dangerous, take it as you were meant to, please." I said "...ok..." but I didn't sound sure and I was trying to project to her that I wasn't sure so that she could take the hint that I have doubts.


And she is completely right. You need to be consistent, and that is even more important when you start talking about hormones, of which thyroid is one (of many). The last thing you want to do is be labeled as "noncompliant".

You are mixing approaches here and muddying the waters. Taking thyroid hormone isn't going to magically give you good nutrition habits, and having a well-rounded diet isn't going to negate the need for thyroid hormones. One does not cancel out the other. A healthy lifestyle combined with optimized hormone levels is the key here.

To be brutally honest -- I don't think I'd even _want_ some of my docs giving me nutritional advice. So expecting yours to suddenly suggest an elimination diet (GAPS or otherwise) is probably unrealistic. That's not their forte or their focus. They are diagnosing and treating emergent, chronic, and everyday issues with western medicine and pharmaceuticals. Besides, how you eat is ultimately your own personal responsibility. Nothing wrong with seeking help and advice from an expert, but a primary care doc sure as heck wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

bigfoot said:


> And she is completely right. You need to be consistent, and that is even more important when you start talking about hormones, of which thyroid is one (of many). The last thing you want to do is be labeled as "noncompliant".
> 
> You are mixing approaches here and muddying the waters. Taking thyroid hormone isn't going to magically give you good nutrition habits, and having a well-rounded diet isn't going to negate the need for thyroid hormones. One does not cancel out the other. A healthy lifestyle combined with optimized hormone levels is the key here.
> 
> To be brutally honest -- I don't think I'd even want some of my docs giving me nutritional advice. So expecting yours to suddenly suggest an elimination diet (GAPS or otherwise) is probably unrealistic. That's not their forte or their focus. They are diagnosing and treating emergent, chronic, and everyday issues with western medicine and pharmaceuticals. Besides, how you eat is ultimately your own personal responsibility. Nothing wrong with seeking help and advice from an expert, but a primary care doc sure as heck wouldn't be my first choice.


Thanks, so going back to my endo is best?


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Spoke to doctor about the blood test results and that since being on the levothyroxine I have had an increase in symptoms. He says that if my levels come back fine if I do not take the medication for another 6 weeks and that my symptoms continue to improve, I do not need the levothyroxine.


----------

